# Stefanie Hertel oder Michelle



## superfan2000 (1 Jan. 2014)

Welche dieser attraktiven Sängerinnen gefällt Euch besser?


----------



## Airbus21258 (1 Jan. 2014)

Ich würde beide gerne mal nackt sehen... :drip:


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Jan. 2014)

Helene Fischer


----------



## MetalFan (2 Jan. 2014)

Wenn ich an ihre besten Zeiten denke, dann eindeutig Michelle!


----------



## holodeckx9 (2 Jan. 2014)

Beatrice Egli


----------



## mario46 (2 Jan. 2014)

Stefanie Hertel,Stefanie Hertel,Stefanie Hertel,Stefanie Hertel,Stefanie Hertel!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superfan2000 (2 Jan. 2014)

Airbus21258 schrieb:


> Ich würde beide gerne mal nackt sehen... :drip:



Die Michelle hat sich ja schon 2 mal für den "PLAYBOY" ausgezogen. 

Nun wäre eigentlich die Stefanie Hertel dran. :drip:


----------



## Hayek (17 Feb. 2014)

Michelle ist immer noch ein tolle Granate


----------



## betzdorf (22 Feb. 2014)

Michelle ist hübscher.


----------



## toralf11 (6 März 2014)

Michelle natürlich


----------



## reedy91 (13 März 2014)

superfan2000 schrieb:


> Die Michelle hat sich ja schon 2 mal für den "PLAYBOY" ausgezogen.
> 
> Nun wäre eigentlich die Stefanie Hertel dran. :drip:



falsch leider nur einmal


----------



## MarcelausZ (14 März 2014)

helene fischer natürlich !


----------

